# Brine & Smoke Venison Roast



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

Got a small venny roast in the smoker. First attempt at brine & smoke. So far, all good.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 8, 2017)

Pics


----------



## mowin (Jan 8, 2017)

How dare you tesse us like that...:biggrin:


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

Pics coming.......


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

Working Apple and red oak chips with the venny. Never tried red oak either but it was recommended from others to use with red meat. I have plenty of red oak in my yard along with grapevine, plum, Apple and crab apple.


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

It's coming. Reached 140 degrees with meat probe so I cut to look. Just a tad bloody. Will spread slightly and give it a finish.













20170108_161332.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice finish. Great with squash.













IMG_20170108_165326.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Jan 8, 2017






VERY tasty and more tender like a loin. Some sodium coming through from the brine but not overwhelming to me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

What temp did you smoke it at?

I'd finish that over an intensely hot fire to put a good char on the outside while bringing it up to final temp.


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

I think that would work better for beef ChilleRelleno. Less is better for venison in my opinion. Smoker temp was 220. Inside meat temp was 142 when I pulled it off but next time I think I'll check for blood at 145. This finish was very tender.


----------



## mowin (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks great.  I'd be worried lowering the IT unless your sure that sausage was precooked.


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 8, 2017)

140 inside temp was recommended in the recipe. The roast was fairly small and was perfect pink though most of the cut when I first tested. Will try a slightly higher temp next time.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 8, 2017)

Looking good! I like my venison medium rare so I'd pull it at 135ish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2017)

HuntFishDude said:


> I think that would work better for beef ChilleRelleno. Less is better for venison in my opinion. Smoker temp was 220. Inside meat temp was 142 when I pulled it off but next time I think I'll check for blood at 145. This finish was very tender.


To each their own, just saying what I'd done.
Feedback on our threads is a great for tips/ tricks.

The critter is of little consideration, never met a piece of meat that some searing/charring didn't improve the flavor of.A roast like that was a perfect candidate for a quick Reverse Sear at 120'-140'.
With it's external temp already high it would seat in seconds instead of minutes and have little effect on internal temp.

Dang, now I'm hungry for venison.
Have some in the freezer but fresh backstroke would be better.
Maybe I'll get one this weekend, going to camp for four days.


----------

